# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Which one is the best (Dodecad, Eurogenes, Harappaworld)?

## BakodiP

I run all these tests through GedMatch, and my question is which of the above mentioned is the most accurate? And of course which verison? I mean K9, K12b, K36 etc. (I know that the number stands for the different population samples.)

----------


## Kardu

So far to me the most accurate seems to be the Eutest by Eurogenes.

----------


## Sile

> I run all these tests through GedMatch, and my question is which of the above mentioned is the most accurate? And of course which verison? I mean K9, K12b, K36 etc. (I know that the number stands for the different population samples.)


dodecad seems more bias on central and southern europe.
eugogenes is bias on eastern europe
Harraworld is best for middleeast , anatolia, balkans

these are my opinions

MDLP is more baltic and seems good for northern europeans

----------


## Daveed

In my opinion the Dodecad tests are the best, Eutest is pretty good to but since im mixed euro (Jewish, NE) these all give different oracles depending on wich one i take. What i did was take all the test on gedmatch and than average what i got from each test.

----------


## Jackson

I find EUtest to be the most accurate, although many of Dodecad's ones are pretty good too.

----------


## Alan

from Dedecad I find Globe13, K12b and K10a the most accurate.

----------


## BakodiP

Thank's for the answers guys! For me Dodecad K12b was the best so far!  :Good Job:

----------


## martiko

> I find EUtest to be the most accurate, although many of Dodecad's ones are pretty good too.


I think that there is a problem on identification as this test !

Except that coming from the family of the Basque country and as others I do not understand the German why in Basque genetics.



 1 ATLANTI
33.52

2
NORTH-CENTRAL_EURO
24.77

3
WEST_MED
18.30

4
EAST_EURO
7.48

5
SOUTH_BALTIC
6.99

6
EAST_MED
6.96

7
WEST_ASIAN
1.98


1 English + French_Basque + French_Basque + West_&_Central_German @ 3.646
3 English + French_Basque + French_Basque + NL @ 3.704
4 DK + English + French_Basque + French_Basque @ 3.818
5 DK + French_Basque + French_Basque + West_&_Central_German @ 4.037
6 French_Basque + French_Basque + NL + NL @ 4.048
7 French_Basque + French_Basque + NL + West_&_Central_German @ 4.054.......etc
..................12 French_Basque + French_Basque + West_&_Central_German + West_&_Central_German @ 4.133
etc..................20 Cornish + French_Basque + French_Basque + West_&_Central_German @ 4.342

----------


## Jackson

> I think that there is a problem on identification as this test !
> 
> Except that coming from the family of the Basque country and as others I do not understand the German why in Basque genetics.
> 
> 
> 
>  1 ATLANTI
> 33.52
> 
> ...


Yeah that's odd, i guess it's just saying you are more to the northeast than most other Basque, for some reason? It's probably the most accurate for my family overall.

----------


## martiko

and also I could understand if I'm the only one from the Basque blood to find this result but it is not the fact it seems.
I introduce a Basque phnotype, but anything particularly Nordic otherwise I resemble French or Spanish of the north. (I am dark brown predominantly with eyes green), I think that he is not used the good reference of Basque (my family is originally for Guipuscoa and northwest party of Navarre).

*For you Eurogenes Eutest is it correspondent to reality?

*
I resemble the man, on this video, a lot, which does not sing, with the brown jacket and the red tricot which they see at the height behind the lantern.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c94fIYc3Gk
*

----------


## Gábor Balogh

For me Eurogenes K36

----------


## martiko

> and also I could understand if I'm the only one from the Basque blood to find this result but it is not the fact it seems.
> I introduce a Basque phnotype, but anything particularly Nordic otherwise I resemble French or Spanish of the north. (I am dark brown predominantly with eyes green), I think that he is not used the good reference of Basque (my family is originally for Guipuscoa and northwest party of Navarre).
> 
> *For you Eurogenes Eutest is it correspondent to reality?
> 
> *
> I resemble the man, on this video, a lot, which does not sing, with the brown jacket and the red tricot which they see at the height behind the lantern.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c94fIYc3Gk
> *


with all the programs of counting I tried; but for me I find almost the same partial error. I think that there is an error of valuation in the source in these programs of count. He can be founded on the reference of fundamental samples

----------


## Twilight

To be honest with you, I'm wondering about the same thing myself, none of them seem to be accurate for I have an overwhelming amount of Mediteranian on Eurogenes yet that is the closest to accurate considering Romans Invaded England. Here are my stats genetic wise. I managed to narrow it down to K9K10 and K36 *Standard* 
99.6% European 

Northern European 

30.6% British & Irish 

3.3% French & German 

>0.1% Finnish 

47.5% Nonspecific Northern European 

0.9% Eastern European 

17.2% Nonspecific European 

0.3% Sub-Saharan African 

0.3% West African 

0.1% Unassigned Oral History : 13/32 British, 5/32 Irish, 3/32 Welsh, 5/32 Prussian, 1/8 MacDonald Tribe, 1/16 French with an Ashkenazi Jewish Minority Maybe I'm more Roman than the average Northern European Predominate. :/ Yet again, both of my haplogroups originate in the Mediteranian

----------


## Salbrox

Eurogenes has been the best for me so far. Dodecad hasn't updated since 2012 and non-Eurogenes calculators suffer from the "calculator effet" which results in project participants' results (including reference populations which is the important thing regarding Oracle accuracy) being so different as to be uncomparable from non-participants testing in Gedmatch or DIYDodecad. 

Eurogenes averts this by taking their population averages from individuals from scientific samples that were not part of the initial admixture runs.

----------


## Twilight

> Eurogenes has been the best for me so far. Dodecad hasn't updated since 2012 and non-Eurogenes calculators suffer from the "calculator effet" which results in project participants' results (including reference populations which is the important thing regarding Oracle accuracy) being so different as to be uncomparable from non-participants testing in Gedmatch or DIYDodecad. 
> 
> Eurogenes averts this by taking their population averages from individuals from scientific samples that were not part of the initial admixture runs.


Are there any West African Tribes Known to have Dna Native to the Horn of Africa?

----------


## Salbrox

> Are there any West African Tribes Known to have Dna Native to the Horn of Africa?


As far as I know probably not to a distinguishable extent, assuming we're talking about autosomal DNA. If we count uniparental markers like Y-DNA it's another story.

----------


## Twilight

Weird, 23andme detected West African AC Dna while Eurogene said I was West African negative but instead my African Dna origionated in the Horn of Africa :/

----------


## Jary Vain

Hey, would you happen to have an opinion about what DNA-testing would I take ? I´m from Finland with 100% ancestry afak.... :)

----------


## Mars

> So far to me the most accurate seems to be the Eutest by Eurogenes.


Eurogenes in general, at least for people with european ancestry. Dodecad has some weaknesses. I run harappa on GEDmatch, but I think it's obviously much more accurate for people with indian and central asian ancestry.

----------

